# Phoenix 2K2 Stopped Making Sound



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Phoenix 2K2 in my LGB Genesis. Couple of days ago everythings working great then after about an hour of running, no sound. I've had this engine and sound for about 4 years now with no problem.
First I checked power to the sound board which I have.
Then I check the speaker and connections - all good. I hooked up the speaker to another engine with a 2K2 at it worked

Finally I put the board into the other engine and no sound with either speaker.
Anything else to try? I figure I'll call Phoenix on Monday


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the backup battery fully charged? Also, hold the volume switch in one direction for a minute and then reverse the direction for a minute, this sometimes resets the 2k2.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Disconnect the backup battery for about 30 seconds. Many time this resets the the firmware...............Jim


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be that the back up battery is gone if it's the original one. Later RJD


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Back up battery is only 6 months old. I also tried it with the working engine and switched batteries. No luck. So this morning I tried the volume idea with both batteries. No luck.








Thanks for the suggestions. I'll call Phoenix tomorrow. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You will find the folks at Phoenix very helpful when you call them. If they can not solve the problem over the phone they ill have you return it and they will normally take care of the fix at no charge. Later RJD


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Spoke with Phoenix this morning. Board is going back to them to see what the problem is. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## wedressler (Feb 18, 2008)

I had the same problem/symptoms with a 2K2 in my Uintah. Per thier suggestion, mailed board back to them today. Can compare notes on resolution.- Bill Dressler


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been a month so I called Phoenix and had to leave a message on Friday the 20th. Monday the 23rd I received a return call from Phoenix. Sound board was now working but he was still trying to identify why it stopped. He mentioned something about lost code. Anyway today I received my sound board from Phoenix. Put it in the Genesis and it works great!









Thanks Phoenix

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the input, Tommie.... I have a friend who has one that is acting up as well. 

Did either of you try reprogramming the modules?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

No, it's in a sparkie round d rounder. When I first called Phoenix, he had me hook up a volt meter to see if it was outputting current and it was, so he said to send it in.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I wonder if the computer interface would have brought it back to life (and reinstalled the code that was "lost")


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Most likely.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I was going to suggest if you had the computer interface you could of tried to redownload the sound you are using to see if that fixed it. 

I think if you are going to use Phoenix the computer USB interface is worth the money to help diagnois these problems and OR change from one sound to another. 

I have heard that sometimes the Phoenix justs stops but then you let it sit and it will start working again. 

Also I have sent one back in just to find out I inadvertantly lowered the volume to where it could not be heard...my bad!


----------

